# Construccion de robot esquiva obstaculos



## migue81f (Ago 29, 2009)

Señores soy nuevo y deseo saber datos de como se construye un robot esquiva obstaculos muchas gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 29, 2009)

usando sensores de ultrasonido. hay un emisor en un angulo determinado y el receptor de ultrasonido en angulo de recepcion al chocar la onda en un obstaculo la recepcion informaciónrma al microcontrolador que existe un obstaculo y cambia el sentido del robot .

precisa cual es tu pregunta para darte respuestas mas claras.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2009)

hay muchisimos sensores distintos a utilizar, y los de ultrasonido son bastante complejos.

podrías utilizar sensores opticos por reflexio de infrarojos, incluso podrias agregar algunos de fotoresistencias o similares.

cosas que se consiguen facilmente y baratas.


----------



## migue81f (Ago 29, 2009)

gracias amigos voy a tratar de locazar los tipos de sensores opticos para mi diseño gracias y un gran abrazo.


----------



## nano469 (Sep 21, 2009)

mejor ocupa sensores infrarojos q igual te pueden servir y son mas baratos q los demas y su construccion es mas sencilla


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 21, 2009)

espero que te sirva esto


----------



## marcko0 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola, estoy empezando a estudiar mecatrónica y para una materia me encargaron un carrito con ir's que salga de un laberinto. Traté de armar el circuito anterior pero no me dió resultados y necesito entregarlo para la proxima semana, he intentado varios circuitos pero ninguno me ha funcionado y sólo puedo usar un circuito básico.
Espero me puedan ayudar, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Josegomez (Ago 19, 2014)

g.corallo dijo:


> espero que te sirva esto


no entiendo que hace eso.....


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2014)

Josegomez dijo:


> no entiendo que hace eso.....


Eso es un sencillo circuito donde jugas con el corte y saturacion de un transistor... La idea es de emplear dos fotoresistencias para detectar que se "topo" con algo; Justamente como estarian enfocados angularmente con una separacion entre ambos sensores, la idea es que cuando tope y solo detecte una fotoresistencia "oscuridad", el motor de ese lado dejaria de funcionar y el mini robot giraria hasta que detecte luz y arranque nuevamente el motor de ese lado...
No es lo ideal por que puede rebotar y entrar en un loop de avance,rebote,avance; pero la idea es basica y podria servirte si le sumas algunas cositas mas... o directamente implementar un micro y hacerlo por U.Sonido, obteniendo asi tambien la ventaja de poder medir hasta la distancia del objeto y prever de tener un encoder en las ruedas o implementar un PAP para saber cuanto falta para llegar (esto ultimo se saca calculando los cm de avance en cada paso o en cada señal que envia el encoder)


----------

